# 70's 1/8 scale gas cars



## JSZ48 (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody out there know of anyone or any group of r/cer's past or present who are into the old 1/8 scale gas cars (Delta-Thorpe-Tauras-Associated-Marker cars)
Was just curious- still have my early 70's Taurus car with Veco .019
Thanx!


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

JSZ48 said:


> Anybody out there know of anyone or any group of r/cer's past or present who are into the old 1/8 scale gas cars (Delta-Thorpe-Tauras-Associated-Marker cars)
> Was just curious- still have my early 70's Taurus car with Veco .019
> Thanx!


seen something in MI i think .. largerc or something dot com ... they was into 1/4 and up i think .. or monsterrc dot com now sure off hand .. seen it in passing


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a heathkit Spectre gt40 for sale if you are interested.Im into Tjets as a hobby and need funds for a divorce so the Spectre needs to go. Cheap!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Please post some pics of these vintage cars!


----------

